# Midnight Reflections - Romantic Suspense - 99 cents today



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS - Romantic Suspense*



MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened at four in the
morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man
sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome 
sleeping man had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. 
Now she was feeling guilty as hell.

Robin has become obsessed by Julia, knowing something besides her
attractiveness enchanted; an illusive mixture of sweetness and intelligence that
beckons. He's playing a role, hiding his true identity, trying to win her heart.

Julia is playing a dangerous role herself, working for the man she suspects 
murdered her brother. She also suspects that Robin is much more than the 
simple man he proclaims himself to be. Can she trust him?

Together they uncover information so inflammatory they are forced to flee a 
dangerous and angry politician. He rules a profitable drug army. 
People who will do anything to get into his good graces. Even murder
____________________​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Pam, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome Pamela,

Love your book cover! I'm new here myself and finding friends and answers.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Both of my other books are on sale

The Necromancer - sale 99 cents

Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room while on a business trip. The police didn't believe
her. They thought she had invited a man to her room for a little sexual encounter which went dangerously out of 
control. Now Michelle is afraid of men. She decides an affaire with the handsome man who moved into
her building might cure her of the panic attacks. How can she know she picked the wrong man. A man who
has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....










http://www.amazon.com/The-Necromancer-ebook/dp/B004AYDGVM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1289272233&sr=1-1-fkmr0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Living Image - sale 99 cents

What would you do if you found your own duplicate? It happens to Sabrina. Then she finds
her double was cloned from her body and is equipped with a computer. To top it all there are
three government agencies vying to possess the woman she calls Eve. They are both in danger.
How can they remain free?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Ann in Arlington,

Again, my thanks for your wonderful and so very prompt information.  I will be careful to follow the rules.

------------------------------

To Ellison James,

I love your cover.  And I clicked your page.  Your book sounds wonderful.  You will find friends here.  Count me in.

Pam


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, I checked out all your novels on amazon and now I definitely must have them all. Please check my work out and don't be a stranger. Let me know what you think. I'm working on a sequel right now titled "Demon among Wolves" and I'm planning much more action, suspense, romance, and steamy love scenes with demons and shapeshifting creatures.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Ellison,

Reading Lovestruck Succubus right now.  Great story.  Especially liked the scene at the council with Azra so nervous.  I'm just in the beginning.  Will post a review for you on your Amazon page when I finish.  Won't be long.  I'm a fast reader when I like the story.

Pam


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

Pam,

Thanks. It's so hard to find people to review. I'm thinking I'm going to get my daughter her own reader for Christmas and I'm going to start her off with all of your books. Of course, that way, I'll get to read them too! I hope you like my story. It is my first paranormal erotic fantasy. I'm already plotting the follow up to this and, im my mind, I see it as being much more suspenseful and exciting. Maybe not quite as much erotica but more romance, and then some very heartwrenching twists toward the end ... but I won't give it away.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi James,

Yes it is hard to get reviews.  I have a sale now on both The Living Image and The Necromancer.

Each is $99 cents.

Hope you all will enjoy

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm filling requests now.

You will be receiving a notice from Amazon about your free gift book in a few minutes

Pam


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pamela,

I merged your newly posted thread about giving away your books with one of your existing book threads. . .you may have just one thread per book and should announce specials in those threads.  You may certainly use your other book threads (if you have ones for the other books, I didn't check. ) as well to publicize the giveaway.

Thanks, by the way. . .hope you get lots of new readers!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you Ann,

If you would like one of my novels I'd love to send you one--for all the wonderful work you do here.

Pam


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Gifting 50 books is very generous! I received Midnight Reflections late last night and started reading it this afternoon. I am at Chapter 11 now and am enjoying the story. Thank you, Pamela! I am not sure how much reading time I will have in the next few days, but when I finish the book, I will be sure to post a review.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You might want to change the title of this thread to show that the book isn't free any longer.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

LuvMyKindle,

Wow you are a fast reader.  Thanks for the update.  Glad you're enjoying the story.

--------------------------
Lufshihtzu

I haven't reached the 50.  The free book to Kindle Board book lovers is still open.  If you think you would enjoy one of the novels I'd be happy to send you one.

Pam


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Pam,

I really enjoyed Midnight Reflections; an engaging story and fast button-clicker. Thanks, again, for the give-a-way! 
I now have your other two titles, too; they are a little different from my typical genres, but I look forward to reading them next year. It's good to try something different. Love your book covers, too, BTW.  

Do you have another writing project in the works? If so, do tell........

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks LuvMyKindle,

I thought your review was great.  It was carefully constructed, and didn't give away the plot, like so many reviewers seem to do.  In fact, I'll put my favorite parts here:

With so many romantic suspense books, one usually needs to suspend disbelief to a high degree over so many jarring coincidences and improbable or convoluted plot points, but this was relatively a non-issue for me with this book. We are told who the villain is very early on, so there weren't really any big twists or surprises here, but the story still kept my attention until the very last page! I always wanted to see how Julia and Robin's relationship would unfold and how justice for Julia's brother would be served. 

I read the first eight chapters in one sitting, and the remainder of the book in the second sitting the next day, straight through (except for a short incoming phone call break) due to the easy story telling/writing flow and definite reading escapism factor. The main characters had the right blend of strong and vulnerable and were plausible and relatable. I think the author created two of the more realistic main characters I've read in a while in this genre with regard to their thoughts, emotions, insecurities, and the relationship pace and development. I especially liked that the story continued for a chapter or two after the "we-got-the-bad-guy" part of the story concluded. 

I would recommend this book to anyone who likes their romances with an actual story, a little suspense and action, and less page-after-page of repetitive erotica type drooling, angst, and sex. Kindle formatting was excellent and contained only a few typos.
-----------------------------------------


Oh well-I liked the whole thing and posted it.

Again Big Thank You


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck with your books, Pamela. I've had very little time to read this weekend/holiday weekend...have only read a few samples that were previously downloaded. I hope you are enjoying a merry holiday weekend!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks LuvMyKindle,

It's the most hectic time of the year.  Besides being lots of fun.  I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and will enjoy the New Year as well.  Mine was loaded with nieces and a nephew, four dogs and three cats at my sister's house.  She's happy too.  I gave her a Kindle for Christmas.

Thanks again for the wonderful review.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanted to bump again.

Hope everyone is having a great new year.

My two other novels, The Living Image and the Necromancer are doing well at .99 cents so I'm keeping them at that price for a while longer.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your new book, Pamela.  The Necromancer has intrigued me, I just need to make some free time so I can read it!!!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Mamiller - Thank you

Your books looked so interesting I just got Widow's Tale. 

Hope you enjoy The Necromancer.

Pam


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much, Pamela!  

All hail romantic suspense!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Pamela,

Just stopping by to let you know I started reading The Necromancer early this morning. I wasn't sure from the description that it would be my thing, but I am truly _*loving*_ it!  I was quickly hooked and it is very absorbing. I am more than half way through it.  I will probably finish it sometime today, but if not, tomorrow for sure. I will post a review within a few days. I will also find your thread for The Necromancer and post something there. Thanks for a wonderful read!!!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi LuvMyKindle,

You just made my day! The two books are very different, so I'm glad you like it.

You are such a fast reader, because it's a big book. It's also my favorite. I wrote it because it's the kind of novel I like to read.

People like you make writing worthwhile.

If anyone would like to read the first chapter, it's right here: http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Time for the bump!

I'm thinking of putting Midnight Reflections on sale for a while.  My other two book sales are much higher at the lowered price of $0.99.  

Anyone have any thoughts on this?  I'm conflicted.  More readers might buy and like it.  Meanwhile--starving artist here.  It's only been out a little over a month.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections has been on sale now for .99 cents for a week.

For anyone curious, the sales have gone up quite well and I got another nice review.

______________________
Recommended-Romantic Suspense, January 22, 2011 
By mwalter - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition) 
The plot of this full length novel was unique, engaging and wonderfully executed with romance, action and suspense. It was a captivating fast paced story that had me glued to my Kindle until the end. 
_______________________
Hope you all will enjoy it.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Pam,

Glad your sales are increasing, though I definitely think this book is worth the original $2.99 price.  

I took a look at the sales page on Amazon, today, to see your new reviews....I was happy to see that others left reviews that weren't so different than mine, and all 5-stars - yay!      Since I was the first to post a review, I'll admit I was curious and just a tiny bit anxious to see what other readers thought, too, so I can only just begin to imagine how nerve-wracking it is for you, and all other authors, to see the early reviews. I really enjoyed the two books of yours that I've read, and I am looking forward to reading The Living Image very soon.  

Have a fantastic week!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi LuvMyKindle,

Thanks!  It's pretty scary waiting to see reviews.  I always think I'll see something like, "Total Trash.  She should eat the manuscript and die."

I hear the statistics for reviews are that only one out of 100 people who read a book will leave a review.  So I'm just going to have to wait a while.

Gotta say, yours is my favorite.  Hopefully it will be checked a lot by readers and stay on the top.

Pam


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, and my pleasure, Pamela.

As far as


> I always think I'll see something like, "Total Trash. She should eat the manuscript and die."


 -- Yipes! Don't say/type that. I hope you are kidding, but that is way too harsh; I can't imagine anyone thinking that way after reading your books!

Most people don't write reviews....I certainly don't have the time to write one for each book I read, but I like to write them for indie books that stand out for me. I read a lot of books which fall into the same few genres and quite a few of them have similar plots, and while most are interesting enough to finish reading, many times the main characters aren't likeable or realistic, and/or the character development is lacking, and/or the writing style isn't to my taste. Midnight Reflections stood out for me because it was well-written, it didn't suffer from any of the issues mentioned above (and so I didn't feel distracted by the writing in any way), and I just plain enjoyed it. 

So, if any romance fans are out there reading this, download a sample and give it a shot.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi LuvMyKindle,

I was laughing when I wrote about eating the manuscript.  I probably spend more time editing than writing.  By the time I'm finished with a manuscript I am absolutely sick of it.  Then I have to wait.  If it stands up after a few months, then I know my writing is fine and it can be published.

Your review is wonderful and means a lot to me.  Thank you.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I wanted to thank all reviewers who said such nice things about MR.  Here's another short and sweet.


5.0 out of 5 stars Recommended-Romantic Suspense, January 22, 2011 
By mwalter - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition) 
The plot of this full length novel was unique, engaging and wonderfully executed with romance, action and suspense. It was a captivating fast paced story that had me glued to my Kindle until the end.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone wants to read the first chapter of Midnight Reflections right now, here's the link:

http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/

Hope you will enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got the sixth 5 star rating for MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS yesterday.  Yay.  It's not much compared to many authors here, but sure makes me happy.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This novel is outselling my other two, which surprises me, as it is a romantic suspense. The Necromancer is in the lead at B&N.

(If you would like to read the first chapter right now you can click here: http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/ 
There is no advertising, just the url to the Amazon page for the novel)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got my first review from Amazon UK site. A 5 star. Yay. And a reviewer in the UK wants to review it as well.

Now Midnight Reflections is outselling my other novels, two to one. Kind of surprises me. We authors have our own favorite novels. For me, it ranks third, in the three I have on Amazon.

Here is the site if you want to read the first chapter right now: http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is now outselling my other novels about 4 to 1. Six 5 star reviews. I just don't get it, don't know where the sales come from, but I'm certainly not complaining.

Here's a 5 star review from B&N, since we all see the ones on Amazon.

Romantic Suspense Customer Rating See Detailed Ratings
Posted December 24, 2010, 11:49 PM EST: This novel is one of my favorite romances ever. The two main characters are believable. The author shows a good sense of humor throughout the novel. And the plot is believable, unlike many romances I have read. I was able to read the whole novel in just a couple of days, because the pacing was fast and kept me wanting to turn the pages.

If you want to read the first chapter right now, without ads on the site, click below.
http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS was featured on Ereader News Today. Please click to see it on their site.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-midnight-reflections/674193/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Since we mostly see Amazon reviews, here's one from Barns & Noble.

Fun - Five Stars Customer Rating See Detailed Ratings
Posted December 12, 2010, 7:03 AM EST: I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. The pace kept me clicking the pages. The heroine, Julia, is smart and sympathic. The man in love with her is believable, not too nice. The villian is truly despicable. There's murder, and a private investigation, which eventually becomes public. But the nicest part of the story is the love story. It happens fast for the main male character, Robin. Julia takes longer. She is suspicious, for good reason, because he's hiding his true identity and when she find out she is infuriated. I won't tell the ending, but it was truly wonderful

If you want to read the first chapter right now, without ads on the site, click below.
http://midnightreflectionsebook.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Review from UK site.  A 5 star for MR. 

So much more than a standard 'romance' story, 6 Mar 2011 
By scarlet "racingsafetyman" - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle UK Edition) 

"I really enjoyed this story. Yes, it is a basic 'romance' novel but it is so much more. It is an exciting thriller that kept me entertained. The plot stayed in my head when I wasn't reading because I wanted to know what happened next. A very good read."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS is featured on the Indie Books List

Please click to see the novel and a sample from the first chapter.

http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/midnight-reflections-by-p-m-richter/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS is featured at World Books. They have a neat site that shows the novel in ebook form and you can turn the pages, just like on the Kindle.

http://www.freenovelbooks-and-bargain.com/2011/04/midnight-reflections-by-pamela-m.html


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Sometimes short reviews are very welcome.  This one is from B&N:

Excellent!
by Anonymous
Customer Rating: 
See Detailed Ratings 

"Exciting read. Definitely recommend it!"

So thanks to those readers who will take the time and effort to even write a sentence.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Barns & Noble review for Midnight Reflections

Five Stars Customer Rating See Detailed Ratings 

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. The pace kept me clicking the pages. The heroine, Julia, is smart and sympathic. The man in love with her is believable, not too nice. The villian is truly despicable. There's murder, and a private investigation, which eventually becomes public. But the nicest part of the story is the love story. It happens fast for the main male character, Robin. Julia takes longer. She is suspicious, for good reason, because he's hiding his true identity and when she find out she is infuriated. I won't tell the ending, but it was truly wonderful."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS - was Book of the Day on eReader News Today*

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-midnight-reflections/675492/

It had a nice effect on sales! Thanks to all who clicked the link and liked. Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Nice B&N Review*

Fun - Five Stars 
I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. The pace kept me clicking the pages. The heroine, Julia, is smart and sympathic. The man in love with her is believable, not too nice. The villian is truly despicable. There's murder, and a private investigation, which eventually becomes public. But the nicest part of the story is the love story. It happens fast for the main male character, Robin. Julia takes longer. She is suspicious, for good reason, because he's hiding his true identity and when she find out she is infuriated. I won't tell the ending, but it was truly wonderful


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess romance still trumps paranormal and thriller with readers, if my sales are any indication, because MR outsells my others more than two to one.

*B&N Review*
Romantic Suspense 
This novel is one of my favorite romances ever. The two main characters are believable. The author shows a good sense of humor throughout the novel. And the plot is believable, unlike many romances I have read. I was able to read the whole novel in just a couple of days, because the pacing was fast and kept me wanting to turn the pages.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This is cute and funny.

5.0 out of 5 stars jumped to the top of my TBR piled and yelled "pick ME", June 12, 2011

i was minding my own business friday when the author of this fine book offered to give a copy to the next 5 people who asked, so i grabbed a quick sample - hey my momma didn't raise any dummies- and since i liked it, i asked to read the whole thing. 
it's a good quick read, with a hero ( and his friends) and a heroine with a grandmother, and chase scenes and everything. 
grab it- you'll like it!

________________________________________________

Free Giveaway - 10 copies of Midnight Reflections today June 21 to 26. Click here to see: http://www.weekinrewind.com/2011/06/giveaway-10-copies-of-midnight-reflections/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*This is so funny I had to post it. Germany - after one Midnight Reflections sold.*

Amazon Bestseller
Nr. 35 in Kindle-Shop > Romantik & Spannung 
Nr. 51 in Kindle-Shop > Action & Abenteuer 
Nr. 57 in Kindle-Shop > Thriller > Spannung

Well, I'm 35 in Romantic Suspense, 51 in Action and Adventure, and 57 in Suspense. Gotta get more sales there!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Only Romance - features Midnight Reflections

A very nice site. There is a synopsis and sample chapter for my novel.

http://onlyromanceonline.com/2011/07/05/midnight-reflections-by-pamela-richter/

Hope you'll take a look.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections on Free Novel Books and Bargains

http://www.freenovelbooks-and-bargain.com/2011/04/midnight-reflections-by-pamela-m.html

This site has an ebook replica and you can preview novels, turning pages.

They have lots of books. A great site.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Indie Book List - Midnight Reflections is featured with a sample chapter. Click to see.

http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/midnight-reflections-by-p-m-richter/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Nice 5 star from UK*

5.0 out of 5 stars So much more than a standard 'romance' story

I really enjoyed this story. Yes, it is a basic 'romance' novel but it is so much more. It is an exciting thriller that kept me entertained. The plot stayed in my head when I wasn't reading because I wanted to know what happened next. A very good read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is on the BookieJar site.

http://www.bookiejar.com/Home/Book/421?cat=19660800

Click link to see. Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Fun - Five Stars 

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. The pace kept me clicking the pages. The heroine, Julia, is smart and sympathic. The man in love with her is believable, not too nice. The villian is truly despicable. There's murder, and a private investigation, which eventually becomes public. But the nicest part of the story is the love story. It happens fast for the main male character, Robin. Julia takes longer. She is suspicious, for good reason, because he's hiding his true identity and when she find out she is infuriated. I won't tell the ending, but it was truly wonderful


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is at the Indie Book Blowout

All books there have been reduced to $.99 cents and there is a Kindle giveaway as well.

Here's the page for Romance novels, with Midnight Reflections

http://indiebookblowout.com/Indie_Book_Blowout/Romance.html

This sale is for Sept 2nd-5th only.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*5 star UK Review*

5.0 out of 5 stars Romantic Thriller

I thoroughly enjoyed this book. It's a romantic thriller which contains sad moments, suspense and romance. I liked all of the characters even the bad guys but the two main characters were excellent especially Robin who was a knight in shining armour (well a big yellow 'Make-My-Day'). It's a well written romance with a story, I couldn't put it down.

I would recommend this book very highly!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*5 star review*

By Jekka Justice "Jessica" (Louisiana)

First, let me start off by saying that this was the first book i've read by this aurthor. The reviews looked promising so I decided to give it a try. Plus it was only .99 cents. 
And I'm SO glad I did get it, worth every penny and more. 
The lead charactors are nicely developed and very well rounded. You cant help but love them and keep turning the pages to see where everything is going to go!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's an interview about my books at Only Romance.

http://networkedblogs.com/klK5w

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Elva's review 
Oct 01, 11

Let me say right off: I'm not a romance reader. I rarely read romance for romance's sake. 

In this book, the main characters predictably fall in love. But their developing relationship is realistic, fun, dangerous, and sexy (w/out being obnoxiously erotic). 

Predictability is not a bad thing here - it's the development that's interesting and this is sort of a theme throughout the book. Because we know early on who the bad guys are. It’s the chase and obtaining the proof that makes the story.

The bad guys are pretty realistic in their badness and motives. The plot unfolds at a good pace.

The ensuing events show both Julia and Robin to be courageous and smart in catching the bad guys. Robin and Julia work together and separately to catch the powerful bad guy with horrible secrets. 

This is the 3rd book by Pam Richter I’ve read. She does not disappoint. And as good as Midnight Reflections was, it’s not my favorite! So, check out her other books! 

(edited for spoilers, Pam)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Must Read Romantic/Suspense!!!, * October 12, 2011

By The Kindle Book Review

I really love this book. It was an awesome page turner. I was in suspense through the whole book.

(part deleted for brevity - you can see the whole review on the page)

This is a wonderfully written story and I really enjoyed it. Wish that Midnight Reflections had never ended. If it hadn't though I'd never got any sleep. 5-stars. 
- Crystal Newman, The Kindle Book Review.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This novel is one of my favorite romances ever. The two main characters are believable. The author shows a good sense of humor throughout the novel. And the plot is believable, unlike many romances I have read. I was able to read the whole novel in just a couple of days, because the pacing was fast and kept me wanting to turn the pages.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Fast paced romantic thriller, 27 Oct 2011 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews

Move over Nora Roberts! 
Pam Richter writes a fast paced thriller with romance skilfully interwoven. Robin is my new hero and I hope he figures in future books. He's a tough lawyer with a soft centre and pots of money - who wouldn't fall in love with him? He meets the beautiful Julia who is trying to find out who killed her brother and who is unafraid to join him in taking on the baddies. Luckily, Robin has enough good friends to form a posse prepared to fight evil in the form of a powerful film producer who deals in drugs and pornography. I couldn't put this book down and urge you to read it. Oh, and the catalyst for romance? A Make-My-Day yellow monster vehicle - a girl puller if ever there was one!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Suzy Turner is an author of Ya Novels and was nice enough to put up an interview and my books on her site.

http://suzyturner.blogspot.com/2011/11/q-with-author-pam-richter.html

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Jayne43 
Good Book 
Very good, the story was interesting the pace was just right and it was very good for a first time unknown author. I even liked that the typeset was double spaced.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from UK site. A 5 star for MR.*

So much more than a standard 'romance' story, 
By scarlet "racingsafetyman" - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle UK Edition)

"I really enjoyed this story. Yes, it is a basic 'romance' novel but it is so much more. It is an exciting thriller that kept me entertained. The plot stayed in my head when I wasn't reading because I wanted to know what happened next. A very good read."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's Midnight Reflections - reviews on An Author's Place

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/reviews1.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections - featured at The Frugal eReader

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/19/midnight-reflections-p-m-richter-0-99/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5 star review

Romantic Suspense
This novel is one of my favorite romances ever. The two main characters are believable. The author shows a good sense of humor throughout the novel. And the plot is believable, unlike many romances I have read. I was able to read the whole novel in just a couple of days, because the pacing was fast and kept me wanting to turn the pages.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*5.0 out of 5 stars Fast paced romantic thriller* 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews

Move over Nora Roberts! Pam Richter writes a fast paced thriller with romance skilfully interwoven. Robin is my new hero and I hope he figures in future books. He's a tough lawyer with a soft centre and pots of money - who wouldn't fall in love with him? He meets the beautiful Julia who is trying to find out who killed her brother and who is unafraid to join him in taking on the baddies. Luckily, Robin has enough good friends to form a posse prepared to fight evil in the form of a powerful film producer who deals in drugs and pornography. I couldn't put this book down and urge you to read it. Oh, and the catalyst for romance? A Make-My-Day yellow monster vehicle - a girl puller if ever there was one!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Must Read Romantic/Suspense!!!

By The Kindle Book Review

I really love this book. It was an awesome page turner. I was in suspense through the whole book.

(part deleted for brevity - you can see the whole review on the page)

This is a wonderfully written story and I really enjoyed it. Wish that Midnight Reflections had never ended. If it hadn't though I'd never got any sleep. 5-stars. 
- Crystal Newman, The Kindle Book Review.

*Extra note: The Necromancer is Free today at Amazon. Enjoy! *


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review from Smashwords*

Let me say right off: I'm not a romance reader. I rarely read romance for romance's sake. 
In this book, the main characters predictably fall in love. But their developing relationship is realistic, fun, dangerous, and sexy (w/out being obnoxiously erotic). 
Predictability is not a bad thing here - it's the development that's interesting and this is sort of a theme throughout the book. Because we know early on who the bad guys are. It's the chase and obtaining the proof that makes the story.
The bad guys are pretty realistic in their badness and motives. The plot unfolds at a good pace.
The ensuing events show both Julia and Robin to be courageous and smart in catching the bad guys. Robin and Julia work together and separately to catch the powerful bad guy with horrible secrets. 
This is the 3rd book by Pam Richter I've read. She does not disappoint. And as good as Midnight Reflections was, it's not my favorite! So, check out her other books!

(Midnight Reflections is free to borrow for members of Amazon Prime.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is Free today for the first time!  

I hope you all will enjoy the novel.  

Currently it's #18 in Romantic Suspense in the free listings at Amazon.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who got Midnight Reflections during the two days it was free. 

Had over 12,000 downloads of the novel.  It was in the top 10 in Romantic Suspense, Suspense/Thriller and Action Adventure.  (Not sure how it got in that category, but it's cool.)

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Indie Book List - Midnight Reflections is featured with a sample chapter. Click to see.

http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/midnight-reflections-by-p-m-richter/

Thanks for looking.

Pam


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Pamela,

I still have Midnight Reflections on my Kindle. I'm afraid I don't get to read as much as I would like, but you are coming up on the TBR now!!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Mamiller,

I sure understand.  Writing is a full time job.  Thanks.  I hope you enjoy.  I have your novels as well!

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I really liked this story! Robin and Julia has this new relationship that "just feels right", they immediately trust each other as they are thrust in the throes of danger. This story has suspense, murder and a blossoming relationship. I liked Julia's character; she is strong and determined, yet distraught over the death of her brother. Robin is the ultimate protector and he really puts it on the line for Julia. Robin's friend Jay is a great character and could see him having his own story. Well done to the author. Well done to the author. I think romantic-suspense readers will like this read.

Story: GOOD
Enjoyment: GOOD
Intimacy Level: SWEET

Romance Novel Junkies
*Reviewed by Davia for RNJ


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight Reflections*, 25 Feb 2012 
By sboscobel - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

Fantastic book...had me gripped from the beginning to the end!!! once i had picked it up i couldnt put it down


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just a few lines because it's a long review.

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight Reflections
By Jessica Justice (Louisiana) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition) 

First, let me start off by saying that this was the first book i've read by this aurthor. The reviews looked promising so I decided to give it a try. Plus it was only .99 cents.
And I'm SO glad I did get it, worth every penny and more.
The lead charactors are nicely developed and very well rounded. You cant help but love them and keep turning the pages to see where everything is going to go!

Will the bad guys get caught or will they both end up the next targets?

It's full of suspence that will keep you reading til its finished, and i still didnt want it to end!
Not to mention the Romantic suspence between Julia and Robin is not forced like in many books. It actually enhances the story line and give the book more depth, not taking away from the overall plot.

You can't help but to cheering on Robin and Julia at the same time you are gripping the pages for the bad guys to get caught!

All in all, this reader found this book great for a new aurthor and if you are looking for a fast paced read that holds your interesting from begining to end, M.R. will not dissappoint!

Midnight Reflections is highly recommended for those who are into either and/or both mystery suspense and romanice suspence. They are a great blend in this book.

Well done, Pamela M. Richter! Can't wait for the next one. This reader would love to read more about Robin and Julia!

Jessika


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is Free today and tomorrow

It's a romantic suspense. Currently it's in the top 100 list for free Kindle books.

It's at #2 in Action/Adventure
#7 in Suspense
#13 in Romantic Suspense

I hope you all will enjoy.
Pam

Link to UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars 
So much more than a standard 'romance' story 
By scarlet "racingsafetyman" 
See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition) 

I really enjoyed this story. Yes, it is a basic 'romance' novel but it is so much more. It is an exciting thriller that kept me entertained. The plot stayed in my head when I wasn't reading because I wanted to know what happened next. A very good read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Some of my favorite's from reviewers:*

_I only review books that I LOVE, and Midnight Reflections rates right up there!
I spent an entire weekend inside this book, and come Monday, I started looking for Richter's next book!

It was a captivating fast paced story that had me glued to my Kindle until the end.

I would recommend this book to anyone who likes their romances with an actual story, a little suspense and action, and less page-after-page of repetitive erotica type drooling, angst, and sex._

Hope you'll try it.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Author in UK - Review*

5.0 out of 5 stars Fast paced romantic thriller 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) This review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

Move over Nora Roberts! Pam Richter writes a fast paced thriller with romance skilfully interwoven. Robin is my new hero and I hope he figures in future books. He's a tough lawyer with a soft centre and pots of money - who wouldn't fall in love with him? He meets the beautiful Julia who is trying to find out who killed her brother and who is unafraid to join him in taking on the baddies. Luckily, Robin has enough good friends to form a posse prepared to fight evil in the form of a powerful film producer who deals in drugs and pornography. I couldn't put this book down and urge you to read it. Oh, and the catalyst for romance? A Make-My-Day yellow monster vehicle - a girl puller if ever there was one!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Another nice UK Review*

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful 
5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight Reflections 
By sboscobel - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

Fantastic book...had me gripped from the beginning to the end!!! once i had picked it up i couldnt put it down


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My Romantic Suspense novel, Midnight Reflections, is Book of the Day

Kindle Fire Department - http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/07/midnight-reflections-kindle-book-of-day.html

I hope you'll all take a look,

Thanks,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Changed the cover graphics. May be a little dark. Comments welcome.










Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK Review*

5.0 out of 5 stars 
So much more than a standard 'romance' story
By scarlet "racingsafetyman" - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition) 
I really enjoyed this story. Yes, it is a basic 'romance' novel but it is so much more. It is an exciting thriller that kept me entertained. The plot stayed in my head when I wasn't reading because I wanted to know what happened next. A very good read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

For all my friends at Kindleboards.

Midnight Reflections is free today.

Hope you all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

3 of 3 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars fun, fantastic AND entertaining!

By Dellables - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

I only review books that I LOVE, and Midnight Reflections rates right up there!
I spent an entire weekend inside this book, and come Monday, I started looking for Richter's next book!
HIGHLY RECOMMENDED

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Romantic Thriller 
By Black Rose 
Format:Kindle Edition

I thoroughly enjoyed this book. It's a romantic thriller which contains sad moments, suspense and romance. I liked all of the characters even the bad guys but the two main characters were excellent especially Robin who was a knight in shining armour (well a big yellow 'Make-My-Day'). It's a well written romance with a story, I couldn't put it down.

I would recommend this book very highly!

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections is featured today at Romance Novels Blog.

Here's the link: http://www.kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

UK Review:

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight Reflections 
By sboscobel
Format:Kindle Edition

Fantastic book...had me gripped from the beginning to the end!!! once i had picked it up i couldnt put it down

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Author in UK - Review
*UK Review from Author Shirley Blane*

5.0 out of 5 stars Fast paced romantic thriller 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) This review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

Move over Nora Roberts! Pam Richter writes a fast paced thriller with romance skilfully interwoven. Robin is my new hero and I hope he figures in future books. He's a tough lawyer with a soft centre and pots of money - who wouldn't fall in love with him? He meets the beautiful Julia who is trying to find out who killed her brother and who is unafraid to join him in taking on the baddies. Luckily, Robin has enough good friends to form a posse prepared to fight evil in the form of a powerful film producer who deals in drugs and pornography. I couldn't put this book down and urge you to read it. Oh, and the catalyst for romance? A Make-My-Day yellow monster vehicle - a girl puller if ever there was one!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review of the Paperback of Midnight Reflections

5.0 out of 5 stars Fast & Fun!, November 14, 2012 
By Wild1fire - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Midnight Reflections (Paperback)

This was a freebie that really surprised me. I tend to read more of the paranormal romance but this one caught my eye & I thoroughly enjoyed it! It grabbed me & sucked me in. Fast plot, fun banter, action & some steamy action as an appetizer ! Thank you for a freebie that was really worth reading, I loved it & Robin!


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi there!

Quick question: *Trifecta * includes *The Living Image*, *The Necromancer* _and _ *Midnight Reflections*, correct?

All of your books-*Deadly Memories* included-look fantastic...and you've got some pretty great reviews, too!

Will definitely be putting them on my Christmas "Wish List"!

Thanks! ~Harley


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Pam--

Nice reviews!

Dana


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Harley!  Really appreciate your post.  Yes, Trifecta has all my novels except for Deadly Memories.

Hi Dana.  I usually see you on the Romance thread.  Thanks.  Reviews mean so much to us authors.  I love your books.  Devil Moon is one of my favorites.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It's free till Midnight.



I hope all my friends here at Kindleboard will enjoy the novel,
Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Reviews are one of the nice perks of free promos.  Here's one:

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight Reflections, January 2, 2013
By Debbie Keeley - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Midnight Reflections (Kindle Edition)

The book was wonderful reading. It was engaging and I had a hard time putting the book down. I reccommend.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I just got this review about a motorcycle scene in *Midnight Reflections*

5.0 out of 5 stars LOVED IT!, February 5, 2013
By S. Bartels "Racer42" (Marina del Rey, CA USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

OK - your book kept me up to 3am this morning and I'm totally paying for it now. What a fantastic story line, I couldn't put it down!

My favorite part of the whole book is the motorcycle scene - it brought me back to 2 years before I married my hubby; two events - a looong ride back from Vegas to LA on his motorcycle (no, my fingers & toes did not freeze, though I did feel like a prune riding through the desert!), and Death Ride '99 (no - nobody died, but it was close!) through Lake Elisabeth. The way you describe the ride, the experience, the emotions..it is SPOT ON!

I love your characters, and the dialogue, oh my gosh - I was cracking up! Great job - I am recommending this story to my network. 
_____________________

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to all the readers who leave nice reviews.

Just got this one:

5.0 out of 5 stars A Must Read, March 27, 2013

A great story of a wealthy man, his efforts to hide his wealth, in pursuit of a woman he believes is the one. The woman, on her own mission, to finish a book her brother began, takes risks and comes face to face with danger along the way. This story is fast paced action, emotional at times and very passionate on many levels. Excellent read.

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E9U8I2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Reduced the price of *Midnight Reflections* just for today to $.99 - for the Kindleboard Blog.

It's a Bargain Book today on the blog.

Thanks to Harvey and all the moderators here for the great work they do for us here.

I hope you all will enjoy the novel.

Thanks for checking it out.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It's at Kindle Books at Tips

http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/05/18/more-kindle-book-offers/

$.99 cents

Hope you all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections - Free May 25 & 26

Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Most receint review:

5.0 out of 5 stars A Must Read, March 27, 2013 
By SVM - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

A great story of a wealthy man, his efforts to hide his wealth, in pursuit of a woman he believes is the one. The woman, on her own mission, to finish a book her brother began, takes risks and comes face to face with danger along the way. This story is fast paced action, emotional at times and very passionate on many levels. Excellent read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Free July 10th



Hope all my friends will enjoy the novel,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I sure had a surprise with my Free days.  Over 31,000 were downloaded in two days.  I don't know if there's anyone left to buy it.  LOL.

The nice thing is that I have 8 new 5-star reviews.  So thanks to the readers who take the time to give reviews!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you all enjoy this Romantic Suspense

It's 324 pages - $.99 cents today

Link to ENT: http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-ent-deals-for-8-13-13/6732919/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to the people who review our novels.  Got this one for Midnight Reflections yesterday.

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight reflections, August 27, 2013
By S. Lampert (alaska) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  

Very good read. Funny, exciting book.
Looking forward to reading the next one by ms Richter. Sweet, and well written


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to readers who post reviews!

PAGE TURNER, September 1, 2013
By WILLIAM WEXLER - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

As an ex-mechanic and now attorney, I couldn't put this page turner down. Except for a bit (to much) sentimentality and cutesieness, it keep me engrossed from beginning to end.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to the readers who give reviews!

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight reflections, August 27, 2013
By S. Lampert (alaska) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Very good read. Funny, exciting book.
Looking forward to reading the next one by ms Richter. Sweet, and well written


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to all the reviewers!

Just got a couple more nice ones. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Reflections-Pamela-M-Richter-ebook/product-reviews/B004E9U8I2/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RDSUD70JLHZYW


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections* - It's in the Kindle Countdown program starting today with a reduced price.

I hope all my friends here will enjoy the novel,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks again for reviews. This one is a *UK* reader.



5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight.reflections, 
By joanie - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)

Fantastic book not what I expected but a million times better lovely story the kind you don't want to finish .
I enjoyed it so much I will probably read it again in the future.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - Featured today on The Kindle Romance Review*

This is such a nice presentation of my romantic suspense novel.

Link to see it: http://www.thekindleromancereview.net/

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - at The Fussy Librarian today*



For the promo the price is reduced to $.99.

I hope you all will enjoy!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections* - on the *Kindle Books & Tips* blog today



The price is reduced to $.99 - so I hope all will enjoy.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense*



Nice new review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent, entertaining, engaging read!
By Karen Hough (Carnation, WA, US) - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel from beginning to end! I wanted the story to never end ... Ms. Richter has a wonderful, extensive, descriptive vocabulary - I couldn't stop reading!

Thanks to readers who take the time to post reviews​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense



" If you like suspense with some romantic tension then you should enjoy this book. "
B. Boudreau| 21 reviewers made a similar statement

" I especially liked that the story continued for a chapter or two after the "we-got-the-bad-guy" part of the story concluded. "
LuvMyKindle| 7 reviewers made a similar statement

" I gave this book 5 stars because it was suspenseful & hard to put down. "
Lindsay C. Snyder| 7 reviewers made a similar statement

Thanks to the reviewers!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Classic Romantic Suspense - *Midnight Reflections*

Excellent, entertaining, engaging read!, April 11, 2014
By Karen Hough (Carnation, WA, US) - See all my reviews

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel from beginning to end! I wanted the story to never end ... Ms. Richter has a wonderful, extensive, descriptive vocabulary - I couldn't stop reading!



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Reduced to $.99 for a promo on Digital Books *



Here's the Newest review - came in yesterday.

5.0 out of 5 stars Nicely handled, June 23, 2014
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

Where is it going next? I usually got that answer all wrong. In other words, I enjoyed the plot immensely.

Is this novel an action adventure novel? Yes there's a little bit of that. There is plenty of action.

Is this novel a thriller? Yes, there's some of that too. The protagonist is nearly constantly in danger, mortal danger.

Is it a mystery? Well, there is a murder from the very beginning. It's not really a Whodunit, though. And it's not really a Whydunit, either. It's more like a Catch the Monster Who Done It.

Is it a romance? Yes, somewhat. Actually, more than somewhat. There is a mild sex scene or two. The outcome of the romance is shown at the end of the novel, after the outcome of the Catch the Monster Who Done It.

Is the novel totally realistic? No, but I had no trouble suspending my disbelief and getting on with my enjoyment of the story.

Is it fun? Absolutely, in my opinion.

Anyone uncomfortable with any of the information above might want to take a pass. Other than that? Go for it. Read it and enjoy. Climb right into someone else's world and see how it feels. And make a few friends along the way. That's what I did anyway.

Thank you, Pamela, for another engaging novel.

____________________
Thanks to readers who take the time to write reviews!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to readers for giving reviews. Nice to wake up to this morning. Really touched me. Thanks to Louise!



5.0 out of 5 stars Five Stars
Loved it!
Published 17 hours ago by Louise Medley


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Amazon picked these quotes from reviews:

" If you like suspense with some romantic tension then you should enjoy this book. "
B. Boudreau| 21 reviewers made a similar statement

" I especially liked that the story continued for a chapter or two after the "we-got-the-bad-guy" part of the story concluded. "
LuvMyKindle| 7 reviewers made a similar statement

" I gave this book 5 stars because it was suspenseful & hard to put down. "
Lindsay C. Snyder| 7 reviewers made a similar statement



Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to readers for giving reviews.



5.0 out of 5 stars 
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Wow! Great novel. Enjoyable read. Where is it going next? I usually got that answer all wrong. In other words, I enjoyed the plot immensely.
Is this novel an action adventure novel? Yes. There is plenty of action.
Is this novel a thriller? Yes. The protagonist is nearly constantly in danger, mortal danger.
Is it a mystery? Well, there is a murder from the very beginning. It's not really a Whodunit, though. And it's not really a Whydunit, either. It's more like a Catch the Monster Who Done It.
Is it a romance? Yes. The outcome of the romance is shown at the end of the novel, after the outcome of the Catch the Monster Who Done It.
Is it fun? Absolutely.

Thank you, Pamela, for a truly engaging novel.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest UK review:



5.0 out of 5 stars 
By joanie - See all my reviews
Fantastic book not what I expected but a million times better lovely story the kind you don't want to finish .
I enjoyed it so much I will probably read it again in the future.

Thanks to all the reviewers.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Promotion today over at eBookHounds

*Midnight Reflections* - Romantic Suspense - with a murder mystery



The price is reduced to $0.99 today.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense*



Nice new review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent, entertaining, engaging read!
By Karen Hough (Carnation, WA, US) - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel from beginning to end! I wanted the story to never end ... Ms. Richter has a wonderful, extensive, descriptive vocabulary - I couldn't stop reading!

Thanks to readers who take the time to post reviews


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense*



Nice new review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent, entertaining, engaging read!
By Karen Hough (Carnation, WA, US) - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel from beginning to end! I wanted 
the story to never end ... Ms. Richter has a wonderful, extensive, 
descriptive vocabulary - I couldn't stop reading!​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - $0.99 today for a promotion*




Review from Amazon UK

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight.reflections
By joanie - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What is this?)

Fantastic book not what I expected but a million times better lovely story the kind you don't want to finish .
I enjoyed it so much I will probably read it again in the future.

Thanks for checking it out
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense*



New review:

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent, entertaining, engaging read!
By Karen Hough (Carnation, WA, US)

I thoroughly enjoyed this novel from beginning to end! I wanted 
the story to never end ... Ms. Richter has a wonderful, extensive, 
descriptive vocabulary - I couldn't stop reading.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

[*Midnight Reflections - Contemporary Romantic Suspense*



This review came on my birthday! I love presents like this!

A Delightful Book! April 20, 2015

The author is a very good story teller. The book has a well developed plot with many humorous scenes that I laughed through most of it as I read. Hints given earlier in the story were developed at some point in the book. This would be enjoyable reading for many people.

Thanks to reviewers who take the time to post on Amazon.
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Did a little cover change for Midnight Reflections:



Romantic Suspense

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections*



______________
Newest Review:
*A thriller/romance like no other*
ByTweety
This was a very interesting read very detailed characters. A thriller/romance like no other. I will definetly look for more from this author.
______________

Thanks to the kind readers who take the time to give book reviews. We authors appreciate it so much,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*​
Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections*



______________
Newest Review:
*A thriller/romance like no other*
ByTweety
This was a very interesting read very detailed characters. A thriller/romance like no other. I will definetly look for more from this author.
______________

Thanks to the kind readers who take the time to give book reviews. We authors appreciate it so much,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections*



______________
Newest Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *A Delightful Book!*
ByLaverne Winnon 
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
The author is a very good story teller. The book has a well developed plot with many humorous scenes that I laughed through most of it as I read. Hints given earlier in the story were developed at some point in the book. This would be enjoyable reading for many people.
______________

Thanks to the kind readers who take the time to give book reviews. We authors appreciate it so much,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*​
Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections*



______________
Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *A Delightful Book!*
ByLaverne Winnon 
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
The author is a very good story teller. The book has a well developed plot with many humorous scenes that I laughed through most of it as I read. Hints given earlier in the story were developed at some point in the book. This would be enjoyable reading for many people.
______________

Thanks to the kind readers who take the time to give book reviews. We authors appreciate it so much,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*​
Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - 99 Cents Today*​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections *​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections *​*324 pages
94 reviews*​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - 99 cents today! *​*324 pages
94 reviews*​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Midnight Reflections - 99 cents *​*324 pages
94 reviews*​
​
*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------

